# Bolens 3 point hitch info needed



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a Bolens H-16. It has the hydraulics on it for the lift of the mower, and the plow blade. It also has the 3 point hitch, I think anyways. I have some of the parts for the hitch. I have no idea what else I need. I also need to know if it works with the hydraulics. And how that part hooks up.Any info or help would be appreciated. Since I just talked to a guy who has a tiller for a Bolens that he wants to sell. I need this info soon. I checked the attachment chart and can't find where there was a tiller available for this tractor.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

There was no 3-pt hitch for the tube frames Bolens tractors.

There was however, a sleeve hitch available. The sleeve hitch should really be called a 1-pt hitch, since the sleeve hitch implements attach with just one pin.

You won't need a hitch for the tube frame tiller as it mounts directly to the tabs on the rear axle.

There were two types of tiller available for the tube frames. The 'round back', and the square back'. The round back is the most common, and is meant for tilling ground that has been previously worked with a plow, disc, etc. The square back tiller was heavier duty, and could be used to till virgin ground.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info. The tiller the guy has is a 18614. What can you tell me about it. Will it work on my H-16


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

In my attachment interchange list, the 18614 is shown as useable with the H-16


----------

